# Posture



## Electric_Andy (8 May 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24

Just sharing this for anyone who has lower back problems, or indeed any problems associated with bad posture. This guy explains it quite well, search his videos for anterior/posterior pelvic tilt and rounded shoulders.

I've had lower back pain for years as a result of having very tight quads, weak hamstrings and rounded shoulders. This has caused anterior pelvic tilt. I've been following this chap's advice and doing the suggested exercises for 3 days and am already looking better. I know there is no training effect yet, but the fact that I'm learning to engage the correct muscles and concentrate on my posture is already helping. I didn't realise how bad it had got until i tried the exercises.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 May 2018)

I agree, posture is vitally important to how you look and feel. Ignore at your peril!


----------



## Slick (8 May 2018)

Electric_Andy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/JDCav24
> 
> Just sharing this for anyone who has lower back problems, or indeed any problems associated with bad posture. This guy explains it quite well, search his videos for anterior/posterior pelvic tilt and rounded shoulders.
> 
> I've had lower back pain for years as a result of having very tight quads, weak hamstrings and rounded shoulders. This has caused anterior pelvic tilt. I've been following this chap's advice and doing the suggested exercises for 3 days and am already looking better. I know there is no training effect yet, but the fact that I'm learning to engage the correct muscles and concentrate on my posture is already helping. I didn't realise how bad it had got until i tried the exercises.


Which video have you been following.


----------



## BSOh (8 May 2018)

Although not specifically targeted for posture, i have found doing regular strength exercises at the gym has improved mine. As has it improved a sore neck/shoulder I've suffered with for years.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 May 2018)

Slick said:


> Which video have you been following.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-7ZWPCWv0U&index=2&list=FLNzulKadOTAZGo-l7J6wxkw&t=0s


----------



## User6179 (8 May 2018)

Raheem Sterling, a good example of anterior pelvic tilt.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 May 2018)

Yes, he's got good shoulders though. Mine are slumped over


----------



## User6179 (8 May 2018)

Electric_Andy said:


> Yes, he's got good shoulders though. Mine are slumped over



Have you done a hip flexor test?
Might were as tight as hell when I was getting back pain because of anterior pelvic tilt.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 May 2018)

Yes, I saw a physio a couple of years ago but never did any of the exercises. My quads are very tight from cycling and not stretching afterwards, and from sitting a desk all day


----------



## Globalti (8 May 2018)

I just don't buy this stuff about over-tight muscles. If you had a group of tight muscles, surely the opposing muscles would balance them out? If not, your limb would be permanently stuck in the wrong direction. It's just quackery, trotted out by physios to make therm sound more authoritative and ensure repeat appointments. Mrs Gti got strung along by a supposedly qualified physio who tried every damned "cure" in his book including traction and needling and after about 25 visits she realised she was wasting her money. Some of his treatments actually made her feel worse.

After vigorous exercise the muscles can feel sore and stiff but that's nothing to do with them being somehow "over-tight". 

The simple answer is to stand straight and hold your stomach in. This makes you taller and makes your clothes hang better. With practice as you improve the tone of those muscles it becomes your normal posture. Cycling strengthens the back because all the twisting forces imposed on the pelvis by the leg muscles go though the base of the spine and up into the shoulders so people who cycle regularly in a good posture shouldn't get low back pain. I had chronic back pain from my teens right through to my 30s when I got back into cycling and got properly fit again and now at 62 I'm pain free..


----------



## Slick (8 May 2018)

Globalti said:


> I just don't buy this stuff about over-tight muscles. If you had a group of tight muscles, surely the opposing muscles would balance them out? If not, your limb would be permanently stuck in the wrong direction. It's just quackery, trotted out by physios to make therm sound more authoritative and ensure repeat appointments. Mrs Gti got strung along by a supposedly qualified physio who tried every damned "cure" in his book including traction and needling and after about 25 visits she realised she was wasting her money. Some of his treatments actually made her feel worse.
> 
> After vigorous exercise the muscles can feel sore and stiff but that's nothing to do with them being somehow "over-tight".
> 
> The simple answer is to stand straight and hold your stomach in. This makes you taller and makes your clothes hang better. With practice as you improve the tone of those muscles it becomes your normal posture. Cycling strengthens the back because all the twisting forces imposed on the pelvis by the leg muscles go though the base of the spine and up into the shoulders so people who cycle regularly in a good posture shouldn't get low back pain. I had chronic back pain from my teens right through to my 30s when I got back into cycling and got properly fit again and now at 62 I'm pain free..


I'm genuinely delighted for you but it's not the same story for everyone.


----------



## pawl (8 May 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm genuinely delighted for you but it's not theeveryone.




I was introduced to stretch band following a broken collar bone,still use it.

Plenty of vids on u tube


----------



## vickster (8 May 2018)

Globalti said:


> I just don't buy this stuff about over-tight muscles. If you had a group of tight muscles, surely the opposing muscles would balance them out? If not, your limb would be permanently stuck in the wrong direction. It's just quackery, trotted out by physios to make therm sound more authoritative and ensure repeat appointments. Mrs Gti got strung along by a supposedly qualified physio who tried every damned "cure" in his book including traction and needling and after about 25 visits she realised she was wasting her money. Some of his treatments actually made her feel worse.
> 
> After vigorous exercise the muscles can feel sore and stiff but that's nothing to do with them being somehow "over-tight".
> 
> The simple answer is to stand straight and hold your stomach in. This makes you taller and makes your clothes hang better. With practice as you improve the tone of those muscles it becomes your normal posture. Cycling strengthens the back because all the twisting forces imposed on the pelvis by the leg muscles go though the base of the spine and up into the shoulders so people who cycle regularly in a good posture shouldn't get low back pain. I had chronic back pain from my teens right through to my 30s when I got back into cycling and got properly fit again and now at 62 I'm pain free..


Why didn’t you share your great wisdom with your wife rather than her wasting her time and money on Physio?


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 May 2018)

Globalti said:


> If you had a group of tight muscles, surely the opposing muscles would balance them out?


 No not really. Only if you actively work on that opposing muscle group will things balance out. That is the problem - hunched shoulders, sitting at a desk for 8 hours a day and generally letting gravity have it's way is not going to do that.


----------

